# Quail Lease south of Albany GA



## coveyrise90 (Jul 1, 2010)

If any of yall are looking for a place in Southwest Georgia to lease for quail hunting, this might be just the place. It not exactly what I am looking for so I am posting it here.

Its 625 acres located near Baconton... about half way between Camilla and Albany. It is near some beautiful plantations Pinewood Plantation, Campbell Farms, Rio Piedra Plantation, and Ochlocknee Plantation. About 400 acres of the property is covered by native longleaf pine (about 350-400 acres of that is nice mature timber... probably 50-60 years old). The wiregrass groundcover is in great shape in many areas (would benefit from more burning though). Some areas are have more hardwood scrub. There is quite a bit of natural food in the groundcover. There are some wild birds too! About 200-250 acres are planted pine (some longleaf and some loblolly). Some were just thinned and burned a couple weeks ago. 

One of the biggest problems with the place is access. There are practically no roads on the place. Only firebreaks. They cover the whole property but are not wide enough to accommodate a jeep or truck. If you have a custom quail rig on a Mule, Gator, Ranger, etc this would be ideal for you. 

The property is in conservation easement and the wiregrass is highly protected. Therefore, food plots may only be planted on the fire breaks. There are two small ponds on the property. There are deer on the place but no turkey. It has been used for quail hunting for several years. 

The lease fee is $7 per acre which adds up to a total of $4375. A very fair price.


Here are some shots of the place. I didn't include any photos of the planted pines... just the nicer quail woods.























Adam


----------



## maker4life (Jul 2, 2010)

We were out there last Saturday and heard birds whistling while we were standing around the gate shooting the bull .


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 2, 2010)

Is that about what hunting land leases for down there?


----------



## maker4life (Jul 2, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> Is that about what hunting land leases for down there?



No . That's very cheap probably due to the lack of roads and restrictions .


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 2, 2010)

how many diamonbacks per acre???

Is anyone else interested in this property?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> how many diamonbacks per acre???
> 
> Is anyone else interested in this?





Not tryin` to give you a short answer, but a lot. Along with a generous supply of cottonmouths.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not tryin` to give you a short answer, but a lot. Along with a generous supply of cottonmouths.



Hows your britt doing Nic?


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 2, 2010)

maker4life said:


> No . That's very cheap probably due to the lack of roads and restrictions .



Maker...are you interested in leasing some land similar to this down around you?  Do you know of any for lease with wild coveys.  

I've done alot of work in Grady County and I just dug up a number of a fella who used to show me around different hunting properties.  I thought about giving him a call and seeing if he knew of anything for lease.  Does Larry Sanders ring a bell?


----------



## maker4life (Jul 2, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> Maker...are you interested in leasing some land similar to this down around you?  Do you know of any for lease with wild coveys.
> 
> I've done alot of work in Grady County and I just dug up a number of a fella who used to show me around different hunting properties.  I thought about giving him a call and seeing if he knew of anything for lease.  Does Larry Sanders ring a bell?



That piece of property is pretty nice but not having a road system kind of discouraged me from it . I'm looking for some land here and know of a couple of prime places but the price tag is way too high for me , if I find something reasonable I'll let you know .

And I know Mr. Larry , everybody around here does . I went to school with his son and Mr. Larry was a fixture at the ballpark when we were all growing up .


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 2, 2010)

maker4life said:


> No . That's very cheap probably due to the lack of roads and restrictions .



What happened to using your LEGS!!?! 

Looks like some beautiful property.  Wish I didnt live 5 hours away.  I am guessing that the price is meant to be split between a few people and not per member?


----------



## maker4life (Jul 2, 2010)

wilber85 said:


> What happened to using your LEGS!!?!
> 
> Looks like some beautiful property.  Wish I didnt live 5 hours away.  I am guessing that the price is meant to be split between a few people and not per member?



I do enough walking on public land .The lease is for a more gentle time .


----------



## Jim P (Jul 2, 2010)

It does look like a nice place, but if you can't plant and can't get into the place except walking, I'll wait for another spot, you guys keep me in mind ok, I don't mind driving a few miles for a good spot.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 2, 2010)

Its too bad that it couldn't work out. If the place didn' have the restrictions and lack of access, it would be alot more appealing (and probably alot more expensive!!!). 

I really don't care about the restrictions on the food plots. I would rather put that money into supplemental feeding anyway..... but food plots are nice to look at when hunting. Some fall disking would be very beneficial to the wild birds but that of course isn't allowed either. 625 acres is a lot of land. By the time I could walk to my hunting spot, me and my dog would be wore out! 

The going rate for everything I have heard and seen seems to be between $10-$20 per acre. That's a big range but quality varies greatly on quail land. 

Adam


----------



## waddler (Jul 3, 2010)

can you burn?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 3, 2010)

That's another downside. Ideally, about 50-60% of the woods would be burned each year. Some of those burns would be dormant season burns and some would be growing season burns. As of now, the woods are on a 3 year rotation for with all dormant season burns. And no, the leasee would not be allowed to burn. All of the burning is done by either the state or the consulting forestry firm.

Adam


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 3, 2010)

That's another downside. Ideally, about 50-60% of the woods would be burned each year. Some of those burns would be dormant season burns and some would be growing season burns. As of now, the woods are on a 3 year rotation for with all dormant season burns. And no, the leasee would not be allowed to burn. All of the burning is done by either the state or the consulting forestry firm that manages the property.

Adam


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 4, 2010)

maker4life said:


> That piece of property is pretty nice but not having a road system kind of discouraged me from it . I'm looking for some land here and know of a couple of prime places but the price tag is way too high for me , if I find something reasonable I'll let you know .
> 
> And I know Mr. Larry , everybody around here does . I went to school with his son and Mr. Larry was a fixture at the ballpark when we were all growing up .



Everybody knows Larry Sanders!!!!


----------



## Sam H (Jul 6, 2010)

I _normally_ would be interested...especially for the price...BUT....TOOO many restrictions , no roads ,can't,can't,can't....Hmmmm and 2 hours from here....I _might_could hedge on the 2 hr drive,especially at that price....But I'll keep looking also.....


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 6, 2010)

Sam H said:


> I _normally_ would be interested...especially for the price...BUT....TOOO many restrictions , no roads ,can't,can't,can't....Hmmmm and 2 hours from here....I _might_could hedge on the 2 hr drive,especially at that price....But I'll keep looking also.....



It was georgous land, but the restrictions ruined it.


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 6, 2010)

Lane Morrell said:


> Everybody knows Larry Sanders!!!!



you think he would know of any nice quail leases available.  I know he manages some deer land down there along the Ochlocknee.

which by the way...do ya'll pronounce it Ochlocknee...or O-clocknee???


----------



## maker4life (Jul 6, 2010)

O-clocknee


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 6, 2010)

thats what I thought Maker! 

just didn't want to get back down there and start ruffling any feathers


----------



## Muygrande (Jul 12, 2010)

If this place is off a road that runs into Pinewood perpendicular and F&W manages it I looked at leasing the place back in 2002 or 2003, has a wet area on the back side  and the wiregrass and longleafs are beautiful! Not a lot of deer sign back then but plenty of birds talking. They must have developed the restrictions since then, as it had fair roads back then.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 12, 2010)

Muy,

That's the property and yes F&W still manages it. We heard a good number of wild birds the short time we were there. We some changes the burning program, some supplemental feeding, and some ragweed patches here and there, the place could easily support a good number of wild birds. The conservation easement may be new as they were pretty serious about protecting the wiregrass (then again, if protecting and helping the wiregrass was the #1 concern, they should be doing more burning and some growing season burns too... if they knew how much wiregrass benefits from growing season burns). Had the place been closer to home, I probably would have leased it.... even with the restrictions.

Adam


----------

